# Pro Sports



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Does anyone think it's possible that they are fixed?

Normally I do NOT think this way, but on ocasion it crosses my mind.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 23, 2005)

It depends...

Are there PEOPLE that play these games?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't understand your question?


----------



## Craig (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Does anyone think it's possible that they are fixed?


Of course! God ordains whatsoever comes to pass...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Ahh


----------



## govols (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



But who ordains those that will receive (for a TD hopefully)?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 23, 2005)

Actually my question was a sarcastic comment on the depraved nature of man.

I think the biggest possibility of corruption in sports comes from the officiating. I've seen plenty of times when I couldn't figure where the (refs/umps, etc) were getting their call from (like the end of the Ohio St. vs. Miami National Championship a couple years ago). I thought Miami was robbed -and I don't even like Miami.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, I definately think officiating is crooked at some times here and there. Not just when it is my team either.

I don't think Pro sports is fixed 99% of the time, but ocasionally I wonder.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah...I wouldn't say that they're ALWAYS fixed either but I just think that people so rotten so often that I can't see how it doesn't happen here or there.


----------



## pastorway (Jan 23, 2005)

if the question is should we fix pro sports players then yes, we should! it was a good move for my cats.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Man all the comedians in this post!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 23, 2005)

I think most Boxing matches that end up going to the scorecards are fixed. I've seen too many title fights that looked one way end up going to the wrong guy.

Adam, is this thread a result of the Steelers getting whipped today?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

lol

No in all honesty I saw a play last week in slow motion where a defensive guy was raising his hand to block a pass attempt but quickly pulled his hand down and let the pass go by him.

It cause me to wonder.

I was rooting for an all PA. Superbowl but I predicted it would be an Eagles/Pats Superbowl with the Pats winning. I stand by that.


----------



## kceaster (Jan 24, 2005)

Forgive my musing, but does anyone else think it's funny that an NFL coach, and a MLB manager can yell, scream, and cuss at the officials of their games and they receive no penalties; but basketball coaches, coaching in a game which was never intended to involve either coaches or contact at all, can't even give a hard glance at a referee? Football is one of the most violent sports and the players are allowed to vent their frustration, push, shove, punch, and kick - all without penalty most of the time. But players in the NBA get a technical foul for applauding an official's call sarcastically. Not only that, but if you talk about the officials in a press conference, not even calling them by name, you get fined real money. Judging a contest is supposed to be impartial and impersonal, yet there is a third team playing in every contest in the NBA, and they will always win.

Of all the professional sports that could be rigged, I think the NBA must be the tops. The officials in that game have made the NBA seem like the WWF at times. Hey, maybe Ralph Nader was right.

KC


----------



## govols (Jan 24, 2005)

In my humble opinion it is because that the playing area on basketball is so small. The officials don't have enough room to run away. Plus, the NBA players are mostly thugs.

At least in football the refs are somewhat athletic and run around the feild when chased.

It is just more violent this year b/c of the lay-off of Hockey.?

I used to ump little league baseball in college. Talk about violence. Seeing moms fighting to "death" b/c of a tag out still leaves me with Post Dramatic Ump Syndrome.


----------

